# Any opinions on the Maxwells?



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2008)

We will be hosting Steve & Teri Maxwell at a 2 day home school event here next September.

I know that they a a bit (a lot?) "fundy", does anyone here have (an informed) opinion?

I know that when they had the forums on their site a lot of questionable stuff was said (according to my wife, I never read them). But heck a lot of silly ideas come up here, that is just the nature of forums.

The only book by either of them I have read is the organisational one by Terri, and no it didn't help me that much.

My wife has read several including the "Homeschooling with a meek & ...(i forget the full title)"

link to their site is here Official Titus2.com: homeschool information by Steve and Teri Maxwell


----------



## SueS (May 2, 2008)

I was on their Titus 2 forum for a time and have rather mixed feelings about their way of doing things. Their materials, in general, have some good advice, but OTOH, they tend to be quite legalistic, promoting a head covering, dresses only, stay-at-home mom, etc, program as being the only truly biblical way to live. The forum was strictly run and I don't know how many of my posts were disapproved because they didn't line up exactly with their standards. I think it would be interesting to see the Maxwells in person but would have my discernment meter set on "high". Oh, BTW, the book your wife read was "Homeschooling With a Meek and Quiet Spirit" - I never read it but heard it mentioned frequently.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2008)

I just remember a strictly run forum. Their organisational book was useless to me as well, as it was something I was already doing (not exactly a new idea). I have wanted to read Homeschooling with a Meek and Quiet Spirit but haven't gotten around to it. Other than that, you know I don't have a problem with the headcovering, skirt wearing, SAHMing, Homeschooling, etc. But then I don't believe those things are legalistic, unless you are judging "how Christian" a person is by it.


----------



## jpechin (May 2, 2008)

I've read the Maxwell's Keeping Our Children's Hearts (Titus2.com - Keeping Our Children's Hearts: Our Vital Priority) and thought it was great. Our society (even the western church) places too much importance on programs, television, sports, etc, etc, ad nauseum, that we are losing our children's 'hearts'. I'm a huge Vision Forum fan, and I truly believe that the gospel will not live on unless we affect generations that want to spread the gospel to the proceeding generations. Just look at the promises to Abraham and the fact that scripture says the gospel is spoken to him. So, all families across the earth will be blessed by it! Not sure how that pans out, but certainly the greatest influence and responsibility we have for spreading the gospel is with our families.


----------



## SueS (May 2, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Other than that, you know I don't have a problem with the headcovering, skirt wearing, SAHMing, Homeschooling, etc. But then I don't believe those things are legalistic, unless you are judging "how Christian" a person is by it.






After posting my comment I was afraid I may have offended you - those items are not concerning in themselves, only when they become a part of a mandated lifestyle which is what I believe the Maxwells promote. I drifted in the direction of "dresses only" for a while until I realized that I was trying to patch a veneer onto my character - I wasn't convicted about it, plus, dh didn't care for it. I have now found a happy medium between modest dressing and wearing jeans, if that makes any sense and am much more comfortable in my skin.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2008)

Sue, I didn't take offense  I understand the "legalistic" part as in the "if everyone isn't towing the line, then...xyz happens"...ugh! don't worry, I don't like that either and have left a couple of forums for the extremism with it (okay, I confess, I got kicked off of a board for pointing out that earrings were mentioned positively also in scripture on a board where they were only pointing out the one negative verse they could find). I'm just saying that one thing doesn't always equal the other.


----------

